

[video] How to get started in the Ruby on Rails community - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/ruby/how-he-got-started-in-the-ruby-on-rails-community/

======
getsat
Blogspam. Here's the direct link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo-lMdQMsdw>

Could you post more ontwik.com links? I don't think we have enough.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ahmicro>

~~~
philwelch
No-blogspam link submitted here, in case you wanted to save the video but flag
the spam submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2720582>

